# Ask me anything



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 3, 2020)

Rules are simple, ask me any question about me you want answered. I will answer you as beat I can.

If you feel like being specific and want to ask a particular FORM of me, just know I exist as a...

Immortal sorcerer
A new god of knowledge and magic
A vampire lord
Or as a spirit.

SERIOUS QUESTIONS ONLY!


----------



## MoonriseLotus (Jul 7, 2020)

What is your alignment?
(Neutral, Chaotic Neutral, Chaotic Evil, etc.)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 7, 2020)

Why do you hate floofy doggos?

*farts*


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 7, 2020)

Do you speak spanish ?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 7, 2020)

MoonriseLotus said:


> What is your alignment?
> (Neutral, Chaotic Neutral, Chaotic Evil, etc.)


Chaotic neutral


Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Why do you hate floofy doggos?
> 
> *farts*


Too gassy


MainHammond said:


> Do you speak spanish ?


no habla bueno espanol


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 7, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Chaotic neutral
> 
> Too gassy
> 
> no habla bueno espanol



hablo is the correct conjugation


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 7, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> hablo is the correct conjugation


I'm not full blooded Spanish and I never took the course


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 7, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> I'm not full blooded Spanish and I never took the course



si


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jul 7, 2020)

What's the coolest thing you've built with Lego?


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jul 7, 2020)

Draakc The Flying Lizard said:


> What's the coolest thing you've built with Lego?


Never built anything with lego, but dayum I was awesome with lincoln logs!

What's the funniest youtube encounter you've ever had?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 7, 2020)

Draakc The Flying Lizard said:


> What's the coolest thing you've built with Lego?


Mech suit for my favorite minifigure


SoL-JoS said:


> Never built anything with lego, but dayum I was awesome with lincoln logs!
> 
> What's the funniest youtube encounter you've ever had?


I don't know.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 7, 2020)

-Puts a fake moustache on and changes voice-

What is your relationship with the Queen of LPW?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 7, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Puts a fake moustache on and changes voice-
> 
> What is your relationship with the Queen of LPW?


Romantic interest and ally


----------



## Skittles (Jul 7, 2020)

Do you think the Queen will reciprocate your love?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 7, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Do you think the Queen will reciprocate your love?


Maybe, I cannot base events on one fanfic


----------



## Skittles (Jul 7, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Maybe, I cannot base events on one fanfic


Ooooh! -Removes disguise bad glomps-


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 7, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Ooooh! -Removes disguise bad glomps-


You had me fooled


----------



## Skittles (Jul 7, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> You had me fooled


I have my doubts~ ;3


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jul 7, 2020)

Are you into gamer girls?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 7, 2020)

Draakc The Flying Lizard said:


> Are you into gamer girls?


Why do you want to know


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jul 7, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Why do you want to know


Because I am ; )


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 7, 2020)

Draakc The Flying Lizard said:


> Because I am ; )


You are Male, I will not be fooled


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jul 7, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> You are Male, I will not be fooled


What?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 7, 2020)

Draakc The Flying Lizard said:


> What?


Unlike Skittles, I am not willing to kiss you


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jul 7, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Unlike Skittles, I am not willing to kiss you


NANI!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 8, 2020)

The gamer part was a lie too ?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 8, 2020)

When did this infatuation with Skittles manifest?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 8, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> When did this infatuation with Skittles manifest?


I honestly don't remember but I find it to be both weird and nice. I'm comfortable enough in their presence to let myself go... even just for a while. I'm aware Skittles already has a lover and I would never dream of separating them.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 8, 2020)

There's only one right answer to this question. What is love?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 8, 2020)

Love is finding the missing part of your life's story.
Finally being able to relax and be yourself to the truest extent.
Love is saying you want to be with someone till the end of time and never let the darkness divide you. 
Love is the answer to your riddle, the cure for a broken heart, a treasure without equal.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 8, 2020)

A good answer, but not the one true answer.

What is love? Baby don't hurt me! Don't hurt me no more!

In all seriousness, though, that is a very deep answer, and I can very much appreciate it, especially having found that person that I love.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 8, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> A good answer, but not the one true answer.
> 
> What is love? Baby don't hurt me! Don't hurt me no more!
> 
> In all seriousness, though, that is a very deep answer, and I can very much appreciate it, especially having found that person that I love.


Sadly, I don't have someone I love whom I am not related to. My family is my world


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 8, 2020)

Do you wanna slice of pizza?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 8, 2020)

Gemi42 said:


> Do you wanna slice of pizza?


Not right now


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 8, 2020)

What's your favorite dog? Both real breed and fictitious dog.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 8, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> What's your favorite dog? Both real breed and fictitious dog.


Bull terrier and whale wolf


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 8, 2020)

Have you ever run over a toad while mowing the lawn?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Have you ever run over a toad while mowing the lawn?


That's my biggest concern when mowing. Toads are my friends


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jul 10, 2020)

How is babby formed?
How girl get pragnent?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 10, 2020)

Orks vs Tyranids, who will win?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 10, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Orks vs Tyranids, who will win?


Tyranids. Though they both will feel the wrath of the emperor


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 10, 2020)

SoL-JoS said:


> How is babby formed?
> How girl get pragnent?


Disqualified.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jul 10, 2020)

You come off as so dark and gloomy, why?
Are all older magicians like that?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 10, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Tyranids. Though they both will feel the wrath of the emperor



OI U'z finkin dem buggy gitz a've more dakka den da Orks? Dat's just krazy talk dat iz! Ain't nothin tougher or meaner dan da Orks! WAAAGH!!!!


----------



## Skittles (Jul 10, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> OI U'z finkin dem buggy gitz a've more dakka den da Orks? Dat's just krazy talk dat iz! Ain't nothin tougher or meaner dan da Orks! WAAAGH!!!!


Horus Lupercal begs to differ. Ullanor~

Now for the question.

What is your favourite spell?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 10, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Horus Lupercal begs to differ. Ullanor~
> 
> Now for the question.
> 
> What is your favourite spell?



I am quite partial to necromancy. Having legions of skeletons, wraiths, and zombies at my beck and call sound cool.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 10, 2020)

What is a man ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 10, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> What is a man ?



Ooh! Ooh! I know this one, is it a "miserable little pile of secrets"?


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 10, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 10, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Horus Lupercal begs to differ. Ullanor~
> 
> Now for the question.
> 
> What is your favourite spell?


Temporal lock (stop time)


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 10, 2020)

Reminder: serious questions only.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 10, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> You come off as so dark and gloomy, why?
> Are all older magicians like that?


Try living in an age where magic is considered demonic. Mortals these days disgust me with their technology and science. A fools attempt at godhood I say


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 10, 2020)

What are your top three favorite desserts?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 10, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> What are your top three favorite desserts?


Idk. I just go for something simple like icecream


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jul 10, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Try living in an age where magic is considered demonic. Mortals these days disgust me with their technology and science. A fools attempt at godhood I say


Well, I do. They burn witches and cunning women, too.
Anyways, do you think of yourself as a god?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 10, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Well, I do. They burn witches and cunning women, too.
> Anyways, do you think of yourself as a god?


I have my moments, after which I request a slap to snap out of it...


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jul 10, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Disqualified.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 10, 2020)

SoL-JoS said:


>


DISQUALIFIED!!!


----------



## Kairos (Jul 10, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Love is finding the missing part of your life's story.
> Finally being able to relax and be yourself to the truest extent.
> Love is saying you want to be with someone till the end of time and never let the darkness divide you.
> Love is the answer to your riddle, the cure for a broken heart, a treasure without equal.


This was deep, wow

How did you come up with your Sona?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 10, 2020)

SoL-JoS said:


> How is babby formed?
> How girl get pragnent?



You need to do way instain mother!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> You need to do way instain mother!


who kill their babbys cause these babbys cant fright back?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 10, 2020)

Kairos- said:


> This was deep, wow
> 
> How did you come up with your Sona?


It all started in skyrim...


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> You need to do way instain mother!





KimberVaile said:


> who kill their babbys cause these babbys cant fright back?


This is my thread.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jul 11, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> who kill their babbys cause these babbys cant fright back?


It was on the news this mroing


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 11, 2020)

What kind of butter do you like, Drago?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 11, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> What kind of butter do you like, Drago?


Blue bonnet


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Blue bonnet



I used to like Land O Lakes, until they took away my cute Native American butter girl.
I hope they don't take away your butter girl.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jul 11, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> What kind of butter do you like, Drago?


>Astroglide
b-but...
isn't that...
...uhhhh
uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
*shakes head fervently*
nope nOpe nOPE ~N O P E~
*cheets away*


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 11, 2020)

Opinion on the Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 11, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Opinion on the Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy?


Never played... I prefer fighting games.


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Never played... I prefer fighting games.


Well it IS a fighting game!
You fight with... evidence and logic!!


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 11, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Well it IS a fighting game!
> You fight with... evidence and logic!!


Lawyers give me a headache


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Lawyers give me a headache


maybe that is from the wind generated by the lawyers when they point at the opposition


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 11, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> maybe that is from the wind generated by the lawyers when they point at the opposition


... thou art close to a disqualification


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> ... thou art close to a disqualification







what


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 11, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> what


OVER RULED!


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> OVER RULED!







*overruled


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 11, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *overruled


DISQUALIFIED


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> DISQUALIFIED


from what?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 11, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> from what?


The thread


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> The thread


Oh darn


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 11, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Oh darn


If you ask a really good question I may forgive. But it has to pertain to my sona. I'm not too comfortable talking about myself irl


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 11, 2020)

why is your sona crazy?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 11, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> why is your sona crazy?


He's not crazy, he just thinks and does things outside what mortals call normal. He follows no god, and bows to no king or president. Only he can tell himself what to do


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> He's not crazy, he just thinks and does things outside what mortals call normal. He follows no god, and bows to no king or president. Only he can tell himself what to do


Yeah well so do I and I act normal


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 11, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yeah well so do I and I act normal


Normal is what you make of it


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 11, 2020)

ok


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 11, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> ok


Maybe recommend this thread to your friends


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 12, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Maybe recommend this thread to your friends


Maybe if you undisqualify me


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Maybe if you undisqualify me


Fine


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jul 12, 2020)

okay
srs kwestshun
...
...
paws or maws?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 12, 2020)

SoL-JoS said:


> okay
> srs kwestshun
> ...
> ...
> paws or maws?


Maws, paws, bellies, butts
Jiggly breasts and bouncy nuts.


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 12, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Maws, paws, bellies, butts
> Jiggly breasts and bouncy nuts.


Lewd


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jul 12, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Maws, paws, bellies, butts
> Jiggly breasts and bouncy nuts.


Now THAT is a proper response!


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Lewd


You have no idea


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 12, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> You have no idea


Oh I do have an idea, you sparkly dog god


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Oh I do have an idea, you sparkly dog god


Oh do you now


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 12, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Oh do you now


Oh yes I do


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Oh yes I do


Bet ya can't guess my top three fursuit crushes


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 12, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Bet ya can't guess my top three fursuit crushes


1. Me
2. Me
3. Me


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> 1. Me
> 2. Me
> 3. Me


Nope.

Hints in order

1: freaky sound
2: big belly
3: planetary hips.


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 12, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Nope.
> 
> Hints in order
> 
> ...


1. me with a megaphone
2. me after a meal
3. me


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> 1. me with a megaphone
> 2. me after a meal
> 3. me


*reaching for the disqualify button*


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 12, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> *reaching for the disqualify button*


You just can't admit that I am good-looking :3


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You just can't admit that I am good-looking :3


You are just a friend


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 12, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> You are just a friend


>:O
*cries*


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> >:O
> *cries*


Sorry bun


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 12, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Sorry bun


You are so mean >:'(


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You are so mean >:'(


Take it up in a convo.


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 12, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Take it up in a convo.


No


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> No


Then I must ask you to ask a question or leave


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 12, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Then I must ask you to ask a question or leave


fine

why do you hate me?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> fine
> 
> why do you hate me?


I dont, I'm just trying to run my thread. You're an interesting person, I'm just tired of nonsensical stuff sent to me. I'm getting side tracked


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 12, 2020)

opinions on the word egg?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> opinions on the word egg?


Runny yolks with toast and some bacon


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jul 12, 2020)

To ~C U S S~ or not to ~C U S S~?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 12, 2020)

SoL-JoS said:


> To ~C U S S~ or not to ~C U S S~?


-this response was removed for vulgar language exceeding safe levels-


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 29, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> Why did the chicken cross the road?


Cuz it didn't wanna get eaten


----------

